# Bekomme kein ADHOC zu Printserver TEW-P1U



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich versuche verkrampft einen Drucker (Samsung SCX-4500) über ein Trendnet TEW-P1U Wireless Printserver in mein Netzwerk einzubinden.
Aber ich komme nicht per ADHOC auf den Printserver. Ich bekomme immer die Meldung von Windows 7 Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Die Angebotenen Fehlerhilfen sind ja mal echt für die Tonne .
Unter Windows XP bricht der Wirelessadapter nach einigen Sekunden die Verbindung ab. Also im Grunde das selbe wie bei Windows 7.

Ich hatte diesen Printserver früher schon mal am laufen, war auch ein Abgebreche das installiert zu bekommen, aber heute geht ja noch nichtmal mehr das einfachste.

Weiß wer woran das liegen könnte, bzw. kann mir ein paar Angriffspunkte zum Weiterforschen liefern?

Viele Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (15. Juni 2011)

Grüss Dich

Laut Manual hats an dem Teil nen Dip Switch ( zu Diagnosezwecken ) und nen Reset Knopf. Beides schon getestet? Kann es sein, dass Du den Printserver schon vor der Software Installation angeschlossen hast? Wie sieht es mit der Software aus. 32 oder 64 Bit?
Noch keine grosse Hilfe, aber vlt hast Du einen der Punkte übersehen.


----------

